# Check for Vacuum Leak



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

My 89 Maxima idles at 1200-1500 after warming up. I suspect a vacuum leak - what's the best way to check vacuum leaks particularly iff it is a bad gasket seal?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Try spraying some wd40 on the vaccuum hoses/intake gasket area...

I recommend manual[eye] inspection of the vacuum lines first though...


----------

